# Pekin ducks?



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

This girl on a site wants one of these ducks but say they dont live long.



> In my duck book they said pekin ducks only live about 6 months, becuase they are a meat duck and their lifespan hasn't been increased. There is no breed of ducks that live up to 20 years, more like 4 or 5 years. Correct me if I am wrong, but I have ducks and have done a lot of reserch


If this is true thats a very short life span.

Is flapper not a Pekin duck? Looks like he's gone live a long healthy life.

Is there a breed of duck that lives very long?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Christina,

It is true that Pekins are commercially bred to become meat ducks that are intended to be slaughtered at about 8 weeks of age. These commercially bred ducks often do have short lives and almost always have problems with their legs and feet because of growing so quickly and becoming so heavy before their bones and tendons have really had a chance to develop. Not too many of these Pekins make it into the pet trade, so the people that get Pekin ducks from a pet store or from a hobby breeder are usually getting a Pekin that isn't going to suffer from the types of problems that the commercially bred ducks do.

A well cared for Pekin duck can live into its teens. I'd say the average longevity of a well cared for pet Pekin is probably in the 6-8 year range with 10 years not being real uncommon.

For the unfortunates dumped at public parks and ponds, their longevity is almost always measured in terms of hours or days with the lucky ones lasting perhaps 2-3 years before something gets them.

Mr. Flapper is a Pekin. I don't recall how old he is .. perhaps 3 or so .. I'm sure Tiff has this information on Flapper's website somewhere.

I'd say that most domestic breeds of ducks have a lifespan as I have noted above for Pekins. Geese, on the other hand, can easily live into their 20's.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I never knew what Pekin Ducks looked like now that I found out we have them all over the place where I live and they are quit cute ducks too. I could never eat Duck or Pigeon (which is a delicacy for Italians at least in Australia) I only eat Chicken and even that i have a hard time with because some chickens are quit cute


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

So I geuss a goose would be better for this person.

Ill type her that.

Thanks.


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*How long do ducks live?*

Mr Flapper is indeed a pekin duck. They only live for 6 months IF YOU EAT THEM. If you work for them and cuddle and pet them and bring them treats like I do, they can live 6 years at the least, and Flapper has friends who are 13-years-old.

So... I would say ducks, even pekins, live almost as long as your average house cat.

Flapper is right now 2 years, 3 months and 6 days, give or take. 

Quacks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mrflapper said:


> Flapper is right now 2 years, 3 months and 6 days, give or take.  Quacks!


Well, I wasn't toooooo far off. You make a very handsome avatar, Mr. Flapper!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mr. Flapper, you are JUST THE CUTEST!!! If I were a female DUCK, weellll...  

I better _whisper_ as Mr. Squeaks is quite the jealous type!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...You make a very handsome avatar, Mr. Flapper!
> Terry


For sure!! It is interesting the lifespan of various livestock species when given appropriate care.


----------

